# Endlich haben wir wieder einen .....



## lawima (14. Aug. 2007)

..... Teich!
Und dieses Mal sogar mit Bachlauf!

Nachdem wir nun (umzugsbedingt) 6 Jahre ohne Teich unser Leben fristen mussten  , haben meine Frau und ich nun gleich bei unserem Neubau wieder einen in Auftrag gegeben. 
Den wollte ich hier erst mal vorstellen. Leider bin ich etwas spät auf dieses tolle Forum gestoßen, denn nach Durchforsten desselben und insbesondere der tollen Fachbeiträge (übrigens nochmals ganz dickes Kompliment an die Moderatoren1 ) würde ich schon wieder einiges anders machen (lassen)…..
Aber vielleicht ist das Eine oder Andere ja noch zu reparieren, da unsere Galabau-Firma noch vor Ort ist.

Nun das Technische, wobei ich zunächst mit dem Bachlauf beginne:

*Bachlauf*
An höchster Stelle (in Bild 1 rechts am Rande noch zu sehen) befindet sich ein Sprudelstein, der den Bachlauf speist. Die Pumpe hierzu (Aquamax eco 12000) sitzt am Ende des Bachlaufs in der Flachwasserzone des Teiches. Unmittelbar nach dem Sprudelstein hat der Bachlauf ein Gefälle von ca. 1,30 m; die „Gefällstrecke“ ist ca. 5,00 m lang; unten ist der Bach dann quasi ein „stehendes“ Bachgewässer auf eine Länge von 10 m, bevor er in die Flachwasserzone des Teiches einmündet. Nur bei Einschalten der Bachlaufpumpe ist dann in diesem Bachbereich eine Wasserströmung in den Teich festzustellen.
Breite des Bachlaufes zwischen 0,40 und 1,10 m. Dazu gleich meine

*1. Frage: mir ist dieses „stehende“ Bachgewässer etwas suspekt; wäre es nicht sinnvoller auch diesen Bachbereich mit leichtem Gefälle zum Teich hin anzuordnen?*


*Teich*
Der Teich selbst hat eine Größe von insgesamt ca. 8 x 4 m (größer wäre mir lieber gewesen, aber bei *den *Baupreisen war leider nur ein kleiner Garten drin ....) 
Wasserfläche: ca. 25 qm, davon Flachwasserzone ca. 3,80 x 1,80 m (Tiefe 60 cm),
Tiefzone mit 3,00 x 2,50 m (Tiefe 1,10m), der Rest ist Sumpfzone im gesamten Randbereich, 
Wasserinhalt: ca. 14 cbm
Im Anschluss an die Tiefzone, die ich mir etwas größer gewünscht hätte, steht etwas außerhalb des Teiches, ein größerer Sprudelstein, der von einer Aquamax eco 8000 gespeist wird, die sich in der Tiefzone des Teiches befindet

Bachlauf (Rand und Boden!), Randbereich des Teichs sowie den Teichboden selbst hat unsere Galabau-Firma komplett mit Kies Körnung 16 - 32 mm angefüllt -und zwar gleich *tonnenweise*! Dazu nun

*2. Frage: ist der Kies hier wirklich die ideale Lösung? Gut, irgendwann wird ja alles zugegrünt sein, aber ist zumindest im Teichboden nicht „Teicherde“ besser? Und wenn ja, welche?*

Leider ist im Teich selbst auch noch die schwarze Teichfolie am Steilrand zu sehen; hier kann ja wohl keine Wasserpflanze hochwachsen…. Dazu

*3. Frage: welche Möglichkeiten gibt es die Teichfolie zu „verstecken“? Kokosmatten sollen sich ja mit der Zeit angeblich auflösen (habe ich zumindest gehört)? Kennt jemand [DLMURL="http://www.zeolith.de/sites/Wandolith.html"]diese Art[/DLMURL] Randbefestigung und hat jemand damit Erfahrung gesammelt? *

Bachrand und Teichrand wurden mit einem mit Sand gefüllten gelben Drainagerohr ausgebildet. Dies hat den Vorteil, dass man damit wunderbar Bogen und Schleifen verlegen kann und außerdem der Rand dann ca. 10 cm über Geländeniveau des Gartens  liegt. Dabei wurde die Teichfolie über dieses Drainagerohr verlegt und in den Boden eingegraben, anschließend alles mit Kieselsteinen abgedeckt.
Ich habe nun in einigen Beiträgen des Forums gelesen, dass man die Folie allerdings senkrecht nach oben stehen lassen sollte. 

*4. Frage: bestehen gegen die Art unserer Teichrandausbildung Bedenken, obwohl kein Oberflächenwasser vom Garten in den Teich/Bachlauf eindringen kann?*

Als Teichfolie wurde eine 1,02 mm starke schwarze Kautschukfolie (wurzelfest, regenartfrei, UV-stabil) genommen. Im Bereich der größeren Steine wurde diese Folie mind. in doppelter Stärke verlegt. Unter der Folie wurde mittels entspr. Drahtgeflecht ein Nagetierschutz angebracht.

Gespeist wird der Teich mit Regenwasser. Dazu haben wir im Garten eine Zisterne vergraben mit 9,2 cbm Inhalt (erkennbar in Bild 2 links vorn). Entgegen manchen Beiträgen im Forum habe ich keine Bedenken unsere Dachflächenentwässerung hier zu verwenden, da wir in der Umgebung keine Industrie und außerdem neu gebaut haben, sodass die Schadstoffbelastung des Oberflächenwassers sich im Rahmen halten dürfte. Außerdem habe ich weitere Vorsorge getroffen, indem das Regenwasser vor Einlauf in die Zisterne erst durch einen Wirbelfilter läuft und dadurch vorweg grober Schmutz und Laub entfernt wird. Zusätzlich erfolgt die Wasserentnahme aus der Zisterne mittels einer schwimmenden Pumpe; es wird also kein Zisternenwasser von der Wasseroberfläche oder vom Boden der Zisterne entnommen, wo ja bekanntlich immer größere Schmutzpartikel vorhanden sind.
Meine ursprünglichen Bedenken wg. zu weichem Wasser haben sich erfreulicherweise zerschlagen; eine Messung ca. 3 Wochen nach Befüllung des Teiches mit reinem Regenwasser ergab: 
KH 6
pH 7,2
GH 7
NO2 0
NO3 0
Teichtemperatur 21 Grad

Da ich den Ehrgeiz habe, den Teich nur mittels Pflanzenfilterung zu betreiben, werde ich Fische erst im nächsten Jahr einsetzen, wenn die Teichpflanzen schon eine gewisse Größe erreicht haben. Ich werde dann auch *schweren Herzens* auf Kois und Goldfische verzichten und habe folgenden Besatz vor:
5 - 6 Goldorfen
10 __ Moderlieschen
5 Bitterlinge
4 Teichmuscheln
2 __ Goldschleie

*5. Frage: was haltet Ihr von diesem Besatz? Zu wenig - zu viel? Gibt es eine Alternative zur Goldschleie, da ich in einigen Beiträgen gelesen habe, dass diese sehr krankheitsanfällig wäre?

6. Frage: ich möchte eigentlich die Fische nicht füttern -ist dies vertretbar? Muss zumindest in den ersten Wochen nach Besatz eine Fütterung erfolgen? Muss ich im Spätjahr vor der Überwinterung auf jeden Fall immer Kraftfutter füttern?

7. Frage: meine Galabau-Firma rät mir ab einen Sauerstoffsprudler einzusetzen und meint, dass diese kaum Wirkung hätten und nur „Geldmacherei“ wäre; was haltet Ihr von solchen Sauerstoffsprudlern und evtl. welche könntet Ihr empfehlen?

8. Frage: Ich beabsichtige die Bachlaufpumpe 24 h täglich und die Wasserfallpumpe ca. 10 Stunden täglich laufen zu lassen. Bedeutet dies zuviel Streß für die Fische im Hinblick auf ihre Lärmempfindlichkeit?
*

So und jetzt ist eine große Entschuldigung   und ein Dank fällig: 
sorry, hätte nicht gedacht, dass mein Beitrag nun doch soooo lang wird; Danke für Eure Geduld ihn dennoch zu lesen!

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder; leider ist momentan noch alles kahl und steinig (schrecklich!!), weil die Gartenbepflanzung erst noch kommt. 
Bild 1 zeigt eine Gesamtübersicht, wobei rechts oben am Rand gerade noch der Sprudelstein des Bachlaufes erkennbar ist.
Bild 2 zeigt den Bereich des „stehenden“ Bachlaufes -hier ist immer Wasser vorhanden (Länge ca. 10 m).
Bild 3 der Teich selbst; im vorderen Bereich die Flachwasserzone, danach die Tiefzone und ganz hinten der Wasserfall.
Bild 4 zeigt den Wasserfall.

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten und Anregungen und bedanke mich schon heute dafür.

Viele Grüße
Willi


Gartenplan
    

Bild 1
 

Bild 2
 

Bild 3
 

Bild 4


----------



## Christine (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Endlich haben wir wieder einen .....*

Hallo und herzlichen Glückwunsch!  

Das sieht doch wirklich vielversprechend aus. Bin schon auf die Fortsetzung gespannt. 

Zu den Fragen kommen bestimmt bald fundierte Antworten von den Fachleuten hier im Forum. 

Nur soviel von mir: Mit einfachem Sand (in meinem Fall Spielsand, weil gewaschen) als Bodenmedium und NG-Ufermatten als Randkaschierung habe ich beste Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Und was den Fischbesatz angeht: Wenn es ihnen bei Euch gefällt, sorgen die schon für Nachschub, da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Zuwenig Fische kann man eigentlich nicht haben, eher zuviel (seh ich aber bei Euch nicht).

Sauerstoff: Unterwasserpflanzen, Unterwasserpflanzen, Unterwasserpflanzen, Unterwasserpflanzen, Unterwasserpflanzen, Unterwasserpflanzen...

Sauerstoff-Sprudler: Gibt es viele Meinungen zu. Ich habe einen von Oase als Eisfreihalter im Winter. Allerdings kann man Euren Teich mit meiner Wanne kaum vergleichen.

Liebe Grüße
Christine


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Endlich haben wir wieder einen .....*

Hallo Willi,

na dann versuch ich mich mal an einer Beantwortung der Fragen - aus meiner persönlichen Sicht. 

Nr.1.
Hätte der Bachlauf ein Gefälle, wie natürliche Flüßchen/Bäche, würde er beim Abschalten der Pumpe leerlaufen.
Damit würde beim Anschalten der Pumpe auch mehr Wasser aus dem Teich gezogen werden, bevor wieder Wasser in den Teich zurück läuft. (Hoffe, Du verstehst, was ich meine.)
Wenn, dann empfehlen sich Staustufen im Bachlauf. Diese könnte man dann auch gut bepflanzen (kann man mit Deinem jetzigen Bachlauf auch und würde sicherlich bald schöner aussehen, als die kragen Steine).

Nr. 2.
Lass bloß die Finger von Teicherde! Schneller kannst Du Dir keine Algenplage in den Teich holen. Am ehesten hat sich ein lehmhaltiger Sand (Verlegesand, evtl. auch Maurer-/Putzsand) bewährt. Auch normaler, anderer Sand oder feiner Kies geht für die Pflanzen.
Der große Kies setzt sich schnell mit Mulm zu. Dann wachsen zwar die Pflanzen besser, die Fadenalgen aber auch.... spreche da aus Erfahrung. 

Nr. 3.
Zum Verstecken der Teichfolie gibt es einige Möglichkeiten. Kokosmatten vergammeln tatsächlich irgendwann. Am schnellsten an der Grenzfläche Wasser-Luft.
Schau doch mal bei www.naturagart.de rein. Dort findest Du Ufermatten oder Verbundmatten, welche für diesen Zweck geeignet sind. Aber auch eine Aufschichtung von Steine oder Kunstrasen kann diese Stellen gut kaschieren.

Nr. 4.
Wichtig ist nur, dass keine Pflanzen von innen (Teich) nach außen (Garten), oder von außen nach innen wachsen/wurzeln können.
Sonst geht Dir Wasser verloren... auch sollte die Folie nicht der Sonne ausgesetzt sein - die Weichmacher verflüchtigen sich sonst aus der Folie und sie wird spröde.

Nr. 5.
Ich habe leider keine der genannten Exemplare, weiß aber von der explosionsartigen Vermehrungen vieler Fische. __ Moderlieschen gehören auf jeden Fall dazu... 

Nr. 6.
Um einen Überbesatz mit Fischen zu vermeiden würde ich nichts füttern. Dadurch bleiben nur soviele Fische übrig, wie der Teich ernähren kann.... machen einige hier und es fkt. seit Jahren.

Nr. 7.
Wofür den Sprudelstein?
Du hast bisher keine Fische und mit einem moderaten Besatz wirst Du (bei genug Unterwasserpflanzen) sicherlich auch keine Sauerstoffprobleme bekommen.. also, wozu? 
Im ungüstigsten Falle treibt er das für die UW-Pflanzen wichtige CO2 aus und dadurch den pH-Wert hoch.

Nr. 8.
Meine Fische haben mir noch nicht erzählt, ob es sie nervt... solange das Wasser nicht sehr laut in den Teich zurück "fällt", sollten sie es (v)ertragen.
Andere Fische in anderen Teichen leben auch mit etwas Lärm.... wir auch. 
Allerdings gibt/gab es auch Leutchen hier, die sich diesbezüglich schon so ihre Gedanken gemacht haben.


Mal sehen, ob es noch weitere Meinungen dazu gibt....


----------



## Frank (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Endlich haben wir wieder einen .....*

Hallo Willi,

gut geschilderter Baubericht.  

Auf Anhieb fällt mir noch eines ein: Die Regenwassergewinnung aus der Zisterne, die vom Dach gespeist wird. 
Die Schadstoffe, die vom Dach eingespült werden können, haben weniger etwas mit dem Alter des Daches zu tun. Vielmehr geht es um den Staub und Dreck, der sich darauf ablagert. 
Auch wenn ihr keine Industrie in direkter Umgebung hast, würdest du dich wundern, wo der "Mist" auf deinem Dach so herkommt. 
... Ich wohne in Niedersachsen und vor ein paar Jahren ist hier schon mal Saharasand mit einem Regenschauer runtergekommen.  
Bevor du deinen Gartenteich mit dem Wasser auffüllst, würde ich dir dringend empfehlen auch die Wasserwerte in der Zisterne zu ermitteln. ... Nur für alle Fälle.  

Ansonsten schließe ich mich voll und ganz Annetts Ausfürhungen an. 

Gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut euer Projekt. Jetzt müssen nur noch die Pflanzen wachsen.


----------



## Redlisch (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Endlich haben wir wieder einen .....*

Hallo


			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Nr. 6.
> Um einen Überbesatz mit Fischen zu vermeiden würde ich nichts füttern. Dadurch bleiben nur soviele Fische übrig, wie der Teich ernähren kann.... machen einige hier und es fkt. seit Jahren.
> ..



Also, solange der Teich noch "neu" ist würde ich schon zufüttern.
Es dauert schon etwas bis genug Kleintiere in ausreichender Menge vorhanden sind.
Ausserdem habe ich festgestellt das auch "Biotopfische" zutraulich dadurch werden können. 
Bis letzte Woche verschwanden immer alle wenn ich mich dem Teich näherte. Da ich mir sorgen machte ob schon genug an Nahrung im Teich zu finden ist um alle zu ernähren habe ich dann immer so gegen 20 Uhr bei der Fütterung meiner Aquariumfische, auch etwas in den Teich geworfen.
Die ersten 2 mal schaute man verdutzt was das sein soll, aber als bei 3. mal der erste probierte waren alle (als ein gemischter Schwarm von 60 Fischen) zur Stelle. 
Gestern habe ich noch einige Pflanzen in den Teich gepflanzt, man hat jede Scheu vor mir verloren und schwamm mir sogar zwischen den Füßen durch.
Von daher lohnt sich das etwas Zufüttern auch.

Axel


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Endlich haben wir wieder einen .....*

Hallo Axel,



			
				lawima schrieb:
			
		

> werde ich Fische erst im nächsten Jahr einsetzen, wenn die Teichpflanzen schon eine gewisse Größe erreicht haben.



ich denke schon, dass sich bis dahin noch einiges an Futtertieren eingefunden hat. Zusätzlich fällt auch noch einiges von oben in den Teich.... der Teich wird die Startbesatzung sicherlich durchbringen. Und wenn die Fische doch abgemagert aussehen sollten, wird wohl kein Teichbesitzer mit Futter knausern.  

Ich bin so sehr für Selbstversorger, weil ich mit der Zufütterung schlechte Erfahrungen (bei einem neuen und mit Pflanzen unterversorgtem Teich) gemacht habe. 
Der Nährstoffeintrag reichte, in Kombination mit anderen Widrigkeiten, für einige Zeit (Jahre) mit grünem Wasser. 
Mein Koi kommt trotzdem zu mir, wenn ich ins Wasser gehe.  
Der Sonnenbarsch auch.  

Mit dem Wissen von heute würde ich wahrs. auf jeglichen Fischbesatz verzichten - macht wesentlich weniger Arbeit.
Hinterher ist man immer schlauer. :


----------



## lawima (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Endlich haben wir wieder einen .....*

Hallo, 
zunächst mal   an alle für die Beiträge und Anregungen.

@Anett ein besonderes Dankeschön für die erschöpfende Beantwortung meiner Fragen; hat mir sehr weiter geholfen. Werde nun zum Einen überlegen, ob ich nicht zumindest im Bodenbereich den Kies durch (lehmhaltigen) Sand ersetze; besonders gut finde ich die Idee mit der NG-Ufermatte -werde mir das nochmals näher ansehen. Hat ja dann auch den Vorteil, dass man mehr Wasserpflanzen ohne große Probleme einbringen kann.

Wegen der Bitterlinge i.V.m. Teichmuscheln hat mich unser Teichbauer darauf hingewiesen, dass  bedingt durch den Kies auf dem Grund die __ Teichmuschel keine optimale Lebensbedingungen vorfinden würde und er eher anstatt der Bitterlinge __ Stichlinge einsetzen würde. Diese würden auch -im Gegensatz zu den Bitterlingen- eher den Flachzonenbereich (nur 60 cm tief) nutzen.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung in dieser Hinsicht?

Nochmals Danke -weitere Anregungen werden gerne entgegen genommen.
Viele Grüße
Willi


----------



## Plätscher (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Endlich haben wir wieder einen .....*

Hallo Willi,

von den Stichlingen würde ich abraten. Sie haben eine enorme Vermehrungsrate. 
Mein Erstbesatz waren 3 __ Stichlinge und 5 Orfen. Als ich nach 5Jahren den Teich reinigen mußte, waren es unmengen an Stichlingen aber immer noch 5 Orfen. 
Ich "vermute" das die Orfen die Stichlinge wg. den Stacheln verschmähen. Da du Moderlischen einsetzen willst, hast du ja schon kleine Schwarmfische die auch den Randbereich besiedeln und die Orfen haben sie zum fressen gerne, so das die Vermehrung sich in Grenzen hält. 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## lawima (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Endlich haben wir wieder einen .....*

@Plätscher
guter Hinweis; werde ich beherzigen.

Danke und Gruß
Willi


----------



## Redlisch (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Endlich haben wir wieder einen .....*



			
				lawima schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen der Bitterlinge i.V.m. Teichmuscheln hat mich unser Teichbauer darauf hingewiesen, dass  bedingt durch den Kies auf dem Grund die __ Teichmuschel keine optimale Lebensbedingungen vorfinden würde und er eher anstatt der Bitterlinge __ Stichlinge einsetzen würde. Diese würden auch -im Gegensatz zu den Bitterlingen- eher den Flachzonenbereich (nur 60 cm tief) nutzen.



Die Teichmuscheln wandern bei mir herum und vergraben sich im Sand,
dieses wird bei groben Kies nicht gehen. Von 20 Teichmuscheln sind nur noch 5 in der 50er Zone, 4 in der 1m Zone und der Rest ist schon auf 2m abgewandert. Da sie aber wohl planlos durch die Gegend ziehen weis ich nicht ob das alles so beabsichtigt war  
Die Bitterlinge zeigen vorallem Interesse an den __ Muscheln welche so bei 50 cm sich aufhalten.

Axel


----------

